# Can everyone post



## Prince#Rider (Dec 29, 2006)

I don't get it.........do you want two pictures of our horses, so that you can make a horse forum video??


----------



## horsecrazy15 (Dec 26, 2006)

yes please


----------



## anni257 (Jan 5, 2007)

...


----------



## horsecrazy15 (Dec 26, 2006)

thanks annika (my names anneka lol aswell) anyways whats your horses name?


----------



## anni257 (Jan 5, 2007)

...


----------



## Prince#Rider (Dec 29, 2006)

.....We now have three:

Annaka
Annika
Anneka

Let me see if I can find some Action shots :wink:


----------



## horsecrazy15 (Dec 26, 2006)

lol thanks for his name and he really is a complete stunner!
lol wow i didnt no there were 3 anneka's (however you spell them lol)
:d popular name


----------



## horsecrazy15 (Dec 26, 2006)

please post your pictures with the horses name


----------



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

Rio's Kabam (aka Bam-Bam)


----------



## BeautifulBay (Jan 25, 2007)

http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h275/natwlsn/Ella Rose/ella4.jpg

This is the only shot I have of Ella moving, and it's not very good....I really have to get snapping some pics...


----------



## horsecrazy15 (Dec 26, 2006)

keep posting lol


----------



## Miischiief (Jan 22, 2007)

Here are my pictures:

Huntsgreen Mischief
























^^^^if that one is too small then heres a bigger picture:









Gemma,
XXXXXXXX


----------



## scooter132004 (Jan 1, 2007)

Scooter and Becca


----------



## horsecrazy15 (Dec 26, 2006)

heya everyone im in the middle of the video for everyone so can you keep posting pictures thanks


----------



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

http://s39.photobucket.com/albums/e188/keva100/2006 shows/?action=view&current=GalaDaysSept-2.jpg

i don't have any good action shots


----------



## mynameisntlola (Jan 8, 2007)

I have no good action pictures but here is a few.

This is Jelikit's Express (Jeli)









And this is Dinado (Toad)


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

I don't know if I can do this or not......I don't have any action shots or riding pics, but here are some anyway.  


Jilte's Jazzy Lady -A.K.A- Rose.


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

mynameisntlola said:


> And this is Dinado (Toad)


Why do you hold the reins this way? I ask out of honest curiosity, not to be rude. =)


----------



## mynameisntlola (Jan 8, 2007)

kristy said:


> mynameisntlola said:
> 
> 
> > And this is Dinado (Toad)
> ...


Hmm, you mean why I am not holding them correctly? 

Well this picture is right after I got him back under control haha We were walking past his half-brother's, Danny's, pen. And his brother had come running and squeling and sent Dinado into a fit. That's Arabians for you. :roll: So I had just grabbed the reins after he ripped them from my hands.


----------



## HorsieLuver (Feb 5, 2007)

Here ya go!!!! 

Lucky~




















(left to right)

Lucky, GHA Stormys Moniet (Stormy), Sonny, and Cowboy~










(not really "action" photos but I thought they were cute)
(left to right)

Sterling Spring Bodacious (Bodie) and Knight Stars Kool Kowboy (Kowboy) 










Spirit Thunders Portentos Smoke (Smokie)~



































Cowboy~


























Knight Stars Kool Kowboy (Kowboy)~



















Prince~


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

mynameisntlola said:


> Hmm, you mean why I am not holding them correctly?
> 
> Well this picture is right after I got him back under control haha We were walking past his half-brother's, Danny's, pen. And his brother had come running and squeling and sent Dinado into a fit. That's Arabians for you. :roll: So I had just grabbed the reins after he ripped them from my hands.


Yes, incorrect for single reins. Some dressage riders, although rarely seen, ride with reins such as:









I have seen some riders hold the reins like you have in your picture at shows, although I'm not sure why.
Anyway, just curious.


----------



## mynameisntlola (Jan 8, 2007)

Yes, well on trail rides and such I ride with the reins however is comfy but in the ring, I do it properly. But anyway, I was holding them like that because Dinado was being a brat a second before. :roll: :wink:


----------

